# Found a pigeon



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

I found a pigeon tagged with 182 IF 2009 PAOF in yellow tag and TAURIS 2000 in blue tag. Please advise me. Thanks for your early response.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is a link to the IF bands:

http://ifpigeon.com/

PAOF
Perth Amboy RPC
Stanley Krawiec
Monalapan, NJ. 07726
732-446-4842
[email protected]

Please keep the bird contained and do update us if you are able or not get hold of the owner.

Thank you


----------

